

Anonymously matching startups with potential acquirers - rb2e
http://exitround.com/

======
rb2e
Background: [http://www.forbes.com/sites/tomiogeron/2013/03/06/startup-
fa...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/tomiogeron/2013/03/06/startup-failing-
exitround-discreetly-matches-startups-with-acquirers/)

